# Snotty nose on my Syrian:( I am very worried!!!



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi All!
I have noticed that my Syrian has a been getting green stuff on the end of his little nose. After doing research I think it is snot from his nose? My house is generally cold, down to about 12 degrees which I know is too cold but I am trying my best for him! I have bought a convector heater to warm up the room, so I try to keep the room to around 18 degrees or around that temperature. Please could anyone give me any advice about how to get rid of his snotty nose?! He is not sneezing or showing another other signs of him having a common cold, but I'm just worried about his nose and what to do next? Do I need to clean out his cage to get rid of the germs? All through the cold times, he has always had plenty of bedding to keep him warm, as he has built huge nests to keep himself warm. I have inserted a picture so you can all see what I mean. I believe the white stuff around his nose is bedding, as it is green before then turns white as he is sniffling around ☺

P.S the picture is as good as I could get of him!!

Thank You in advance for your advice!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Take him to a vet. He probably needs meds.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I can't see any green but green snot normally indicates some sort of infection. What has he got in terms of bedding? Some can be too dusty and cause resp infections. I would say consult a vet as he may need some antibiotics


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay thank you so much for taking your time to reply!! He has carefresh, and then cut up J cloths, so I wouldn’t think there was a problem there with the bedding but I’m not sure. I will ring the vets tomorrow and see what they think. I will keep you updated.
Thank you again!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Okay thank you so much for taking your time to reply!! He has carefresh, and then cut up J cloths, so I wouldn't think there was a problem there with the bedding but I'm not sure. I will ring the vets tomorrow and see what they think. I will keep you updated.
> Thank you again!


It's fine and please do. I use carefresh and I've found it hit and miss. Sometimes it's dusty sometimes it's not. So just bare that in mind.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay, maybe it it not as good of brand as what I first thought! Do you know what is great to use as bedding for hamsters?? I’m really not sure what has caused his nose problem, as I don’t see how it can be a respiratory problem as I really watch what goes into the air in my room, which he is in. I never spray anything, have candles on etc so I’m not sure how it could be caused, or what it could be


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Okay, maybe it it not as good of brand as what I first thought! Do you know what is great to use as bedding for hamsters?? I'm really not sure what has caused his nose problem, as I don't see how it can be a respiratory problem as I really watch what goes into the air in my room, which he is in. I never spray anything, have candles on etc so I'm not sure how it could be caused, or what it could be


If you want to stick to paper/plant based bedding I hear a lot of people use Fitch or Megazorb. They're almost identical to carefresh minus the dust.

Also, hamsters can get a cold, so it could be a cold gone worse.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

I would also say ask a vet. They can catch a cold so it could be that, but yes it could also be a reaction to bedding. I have used carefresh in the past and never found it too dusty but you never know when one ham might be more sensitive than another! I think sneezing is the most common symptom for both those conditions though so without getting a better look at this green stuff there is a limit on what advice people can give. Getting pics for the vets might be a good idea too. 

I would be concerned about the temperature. 12deg is really very cold, 18 is what I would consider borderline. Giving him more cosy bedding (I prefer ripped up toilet paper to jay cloth, its much easier for them to pouch and move around and insulates better) and really keeping that temp up will help him no matter what the underlying issue might be.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Using a jay cloth as hamster bedding is not wise. If swallowed, it may well cause impaction and a slow, painful death.


----------

